# Meet my sisters "rat"



## Doctor P (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys and gals

i was lucky enough to buy my rats when i could tell they were obviously rats..

Unfortunately..my sister i think she got sold a mouse..as a rat.

It was in the cage with the rats..and im on the fence..the poops are small and mouse looking..but the feet are kinda large..

and he does have a mouse shaped head..there is alot of different hints for me

these pics are bad but could anyone lend me their opinion?

thanks


----------



## Omie (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm certainly no expert, but that just looks like a baby rat to me


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

I would agree. It does seem to be a rat, but pretty young one. He's quite cute!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Very cute  Looks like a ratty to me.


----------



## minnehaha25 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like my baby rats


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

I own plenty of mice, none of mine have ever gotten that big. Seems like a rat!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Baby rat. No doubt. And so young!! OMG!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, it looks like a baby rat, but only about 4-5 weeks old. Take good care of that little baby! I would recommend making sure it's getting some soft food to eat. She is probably barely at the point of being on soft food. She is very cute  I'm sure you two adore her.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Definitely a baby rat, and a very young one at that.


----------



## skirised (Apr 14, 2012)

A baby rat - and a little cutie.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely a young rat! She is adorable. Make sure you feed it some soft foods because she is still young.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like a very adorable baby rat to me! I'm no mouse expert but I'm sure they would be much smaller if they were a baby.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like a baby rat, with the big feet it just means that she still has to grow into her feet and ears, just like puppies and kittens. She is adorable!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*nods in agreement with previous people stating its a young ratling*


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, mice don't get back feet that big


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

You can also tell by the shape of the ears. Those are definitely ratty's ears.


----------



## Saskia (Nov 5, 2011)

Very definitely a rat. My Sigmund looked just like that when he was a baby.


----------

